# Site Issues



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2014)

Is anyone having issues with the site? Redirects?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2014)

I am working on that now. Please let me know if you are still having redirect issues and if you can post the URLs that you clicked and where it went to.
THanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/weapon-loads-aircraft-performance-41562.html

weapon-loads-aircraft-performance-41562.html

It's still bounces me to the home page


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2014)

That goes through for me. I did an update and appears the cache system on server is causing some havoc with stale content. I am working to clear out the cache. Thanks for heads up


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2014)

all good now! When I got re-directed to that pic I thought we got hacked!


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2014)

Fortunately not. Thanks for the heads up though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems to be OK now but there was a point about an hour ago when I went to "New Posts", selected a thread, and it kicked me back to the home page every time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2014)

FIXED! Thanks to Horse!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep, thanks!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

But......................

I can't seem tp upload pics anymore using the Quick Reply function. I now have to go through Manage Attachments function.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2014)

Does basic uploader work?


Njaco said:


> But......................
> 
> I can't seem tp upload pics anymore using the Quick Reply function. I now have to go through Manage Attachments function.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

Things seem to be working fine on my end (Firefox 31.0) but WTF is wrong with the ads?

Usually there is a "banner" ad right below the page header but now it's about 800x400 (not exact dimensions, but close - I eyeballed it)


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

OK...now here's the latest! 

The ads are gone and the Advanced Search Feature is possessed by gremlins...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2014)

I take off for a few days and you guys let things start falling apart....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

......but, but, will someone please think of the _bacon!!_


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I take off for a few days and you guys let things start falling apart....



I was doing my Pre-Draft rankings!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't you mean 'rants'?


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 1, 2014)

Search should be fixed now. Thanks


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 1, 2014)

Why has the whole appearance of the site changed when I log in?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

Horse is doing work on the site and the site appearance has reset to default.

Scroll to the bottom of any page (or this page, even) and find the Theme pulldown menu on the left. Select *--fluid_ww2_update* and the site will have it's familiar look again.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

When I open the forum on my Sony xperia smart phone I get a black advertising banner on the bottom of the screen, what's that all about ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks like that black advertising bar has replaced that POS "chika" floating ad bar that used to annoy me on the iPad

This black one I don't mind so much, honestly


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> It looks like that black advertising bar has replaced that POS "chika" floating ad bar that used to annoy me on the iPad
> 
> This black one I don't mind so much, honestly


Shame it stays even when logged in !
Not appearing on my Kindle Fire HD though thank God !!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

The "Chika" ad was a real pain in the azz to close, the X was nearly impossible to tap without opening the ads (especially on the iphone) and it would often float up and cover the page.

This black one I can leave there or just hit the X and make it go away


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 1, 2014)

Updating forum software and adjusting some settings that have changed.

Are you logged in on the mobile version of site? Ads shouldn't show if you are logged in


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> Updating forum software and adjusting some settings that have changed.
> 
> Are you logged in on the mobile version of site? Ads shouldn't show if you are logged in


Logged in on full site not mobile version.
Ad banner reappears on every page I navigate to


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 1, 2014)

Could you take a screenshot of what you're seeing. Thanks


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2014)

Here you go, though it now only appears on the forum home page as seen


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

What happened to the forum guys? All I get on my laptop is a baby blue screen with 'Metro' written at the top... is this the new format?

EDIT: Just read Dave's advice about the bottom left menu (select fluid ww2 updates) and got the old format back. MUCH better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2014)

Scroll the screen to the bottom Evan and set the fluid_ww2_update instead of the Metro template. Just the forum ( server ) cache was reset.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

Karl, this is what I was having to deal with before...






That "Chitika" (I was spelling it wrong earlier) Ad would occasionally have no option to close and it would move around the screen, totally killing my visit to the server. So this latest one is much better for both my iPad and iPhone!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2014)

Horse deserves a nice BLT!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Karl, this is what I was having to deal with before...
> 
> View attachment 270951
> 
> ...



wow that is bad, i will stop whinging about the little black banner on my sony xperia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 2, 2014)

Since the site update I cant view the Aviation forum. If I click on the blue Aviation link on the menu of forums the menu page just reloads just reloads and I get nowhere. I can enter any other forum by clicking the blue links (though I havent clinked on all the gaming links) but not Aviation I can click on the >> button to visit the last post on aviation but thats it.

edit: Logged out and back in but still same problem


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 2, 2014)

What browser are you using? Have you tried clearing the cache/history on your browser?


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 2, 2014)

I am using Firefox I will check I have the latest version and clear the cache.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 2, 2014)

Cracked it cleared cache and it seems to be working fine. Thanks for your help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is the site or my PC but......

1. I'm having trouble with the Basic Uploader. The "Select Files" button does not work - I have to click the Basic Uploader link on the right. And I'm not able to select multiple files at once like I used to. I can only upload one pic at a time.

2. The window for Mod panel was overlapping onto other screens. Very weird.

3. Using the "Quotes" has produced dome wonderful effects. It once took 10 minutes to accept. Just recently it showed a new post by....me! It was listed when I checked for "New Posts", as if I wasn't the person logged in. Very strange.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2014)

What style do you use? Metro or the fluid_ww2_update one? If you use the fluid_ww2_update as your default one it is probably the reason. There are still errors of the template that appeared after the recent upgrading. Therefore Horse switched to the Metro style that is free of errors methinks.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I'm using the fluid. The metro is hard on the eyes....


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 17, 2014)

Njaco try the electron style I find its a bit easier on the eyes


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's something I ran into the other night as I was adding files to my "Big Band Swing!" thread. As I was in the advanced editor and moving the WAV files around, I had overlapping text all over the place. This also includes various text areas skewed and all sorts of alignment problems.

I should have grabbed a screenshot, but I didn't. What it seems to me, is that the CSS coding went haywire and it happened once before, when I was editing the "Starlets of the Silver Screen" thread.

This only happens if there's file management going on, I haven't seen it happen when only text editing in Advanced mode.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Horse is doing work on the site and the site appearance has reset to default.
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of any page (or this page, even) and find the Theme pulldown menu on the left. Select *--fluid_ww2_update* and the site will have it's familiar look again.



I've been away for some time, thank goodness the old skin is still here!

Shouldn't this valuable little tidbit be stickied in the announcements though?


----------

